# I - self



## Gaia Seca

To say, _*"I love my self"*, only sustains an illusion that there is an *"I" and a "self"*_. A dúvida é como traduzir "I" e "self" nesse contexto, sendo as duas palavras, para nós, sinônimas... Any suggestion?


----------



## Carfer

Julgo que no âmbito da psicanálise não é habitual traduzir '_self'. _Dependendo do destinatário da tradução, manter o termo inglês pode fazer a frase ininteligível. Se for necessário traduzir, talvez '_Dizer 'gosto de mim' apenas dá suporte à ilusão de que há um 'eu' e um 'ego'. S_e o texto não for técnico e se destinar ao público em geral, para manter o paralelismo, talvez _'mim_': '_Dizer 'gosto de mim' apenas dá suporte à ilusão de que há um 'eu' e um 'mim'_. Parece estranho, mas não me ocorre mais nada.De resto, não é a minha área.


----------



## Gaia Seca

Carfer, a idéia do "mim" é interessante... Mas acho que o verbo gostar não se aplicaria, porque o texto fala de amor, e o verbo amar é importante no contexto. (O título do artigo é "Do you know Love?").


----------



## Vanda

Sem entrar no mérito da frase - que nem reparei se dá - temos uma expressão para isso que é ''eu'' e ''eu  mesmo''.


----------



## marta12

"Amo-me a mim mesmo/eu amo-me a mim mesmo", para usar o verbo amar, apesar da segunda hipótese ser redundante.
A alternativa seria: eu amo a mim mesmo, mas em PT a frase não é seria usada, penso eu.


----------



## mglenadel

Que tal "'Eu tenho amor-próprio' leva à ilusão de que existe o 'eu' e o 'próprio'"


----------



## Alentugano

Marta, não vejo nada de errado em "Eu amo a mim mesmo", por exemplo. Apesar de que, na fala, teríamos mais a tendência para acentuar ou enfatizar, com "Amo-me a mim mesmo" ou "Eu amo-me a mim mesmo"...

Também gostei dessa.



mglenadel said:


> Que tal "'Eu tenho amor-próprio' leva à ilusão de que existe o 'eu' e o 'próprio'"


Também gostei dessa.


----------



## marta12

Penso que acima já foi dito que era  necessário/importante usar o verbo "amar"


----------



## Gaia Seca

O que acham de,_""Dizer „“*Eu me** amo*” apenas sustenta uma ilusão de que há *um „Eu‟ e um „**me**‟*_*""* ?


----------



## marta12

...e se for: eu me amo a mim? é redundância a mais?


----------



## Alentugano

Gaia Seca said:


> O que acham de,_""Dizer „“*Eu me** amo*” apenas sustenta uma ilusão de que há *um „Eu‟ e um „**me**‟*_*""* ?


 Acho que assim não soa muito bem, parece faltar alguma coisa...
Prefiro "Eu me amo a mim próprio/mim mesmo." De um lado fica o "Eu/me" e do outro o "mim mesmo/próprio".


----------



## Gaia Seca

Hmm... Tudo está me parecendo muito redundante...


----------



## marta12

Então Gaia, vá para a frente com o "Eu me amo", não me parece nada mal.


----------



## Gaia Seca

marta12 said:


> Então Gaia, vá para a frente com o "Eu me amo", não me parece nada mal.



É, Marta, parece ser a solução mais viável...


----------



## donbeto

Não sei se quis soletrar assim, mas normalmente se soletra "myself" em vez de "my self". "Myself" é uma palavra composta. "My" é uma palavra, "self" é outra, e "myself" é uma terça. Quasi sempre em inglês, se escuta "myself". É um pronome reflexivo, o que refere-se a eu. "Eu mesmo" provavalmente em português. I love myself, - Amo eu mesmo?


"I love my self" seria como I love my arm, I love my hand (Amo o meu braço, Amo a minha mão). Ou ainda I love my body (Amo o meu corpo). Não exatamente o mesmo.


Agora, se a sua pergunta é "Existem duas entitidades, I e myself?", não sou qualificado dizer. Mas, te recomendaria o livro "The Power of Now" por Eckert Tolle. Muito cedo em este livro, faz a mesma pergunta. A responda é bastante profunda.


----------



## Gaia Seca

É exatamente a profundidade da resposta que dificulta a tradução... Em português, o termo correspondente a "my self - ou myself" seria, nesse caso, um pronome sem composição: "me", que corresponde a "a mim mesmo". Encontrar um termo que encaixa sem "forçar a barra", com certa "eufonia" é que é o caso... 



donbeto said:


> Não sei se quis soletrar assim, mas normalmente se soletra "myself" em vez de "my self". "Myself" é uma palavra composta. "My" é uma palavra, "self" é outra, e "myself" é uma terça. Quasi sempre em inglês, se escuta "myself". É um pronome reflexivo, o que refere-se a eu. "Eu mesmo" provavalmente em português. I love myself, - Amo eu mesmo?
> 
> 
> "I love my self" seria como I love my arm, I love my hand (Amo o meu braço, Amo a minha mão). Ou ainda I love my body (Amo o meu corpo). Não exatamente o mesmo.
> 
> 
> Agora, se a sua pergunta é "Existem duas entitidades, I e myself?", não sou qualificado dizer. Mas, te recomendaria o livro "The Power of Now" por Eckert Tolle. Muito cedo em este livro, faz a mesma pergunta. A responda é bastante profunda.


----------



## englishmania

Amo o meu eu?

Acho que já li a palavra "self" em textos em português.


----------



## Gaia Seca

englishmania said:


> Amo o meu eu?
> 
> Acho que já li a palavra "self" em textos em português.



Sim! A questão é que, noutras partes do texto, o uso de "_eu_" ou "_me_" para "_myself_" está bem natural. Mudaria o foco da tradução, usar "_self_", por exemplo, em "Eu amo o meu _self_"... De qualquer maneira, ficaria "... um ´*eu*` e um ´*self*`". Ainda não me convence...


----------



## uchi.m

eu amo o meu ser?


----------

